# Shopping trip this weekend and I'm down to a 34" waist



## Jeffrey Forward (Jul 18, 2016)

Not sure if this is the place to leave this.
I really wanted to share a bit of success with you all.
So at the point of diagnosis. I was approx.
14st 6 and in a 38" with a belt. Now at the weekend, I just got my first pair of 34" waist jeans, after my wife said the 36" jeans looked like someone had tied a sack round my waist.
My weight is now down to 12st 8
I've never felt so good about myself


----------



## grovesy (Jul 18, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2016)

Well done. 
The only problem is,  losing weight is it can be quite expensive.
I used to roll the waistband of my trousers up, just to get a bit more wear out of them, till one day I got out of my car and me trousers said a quick hello to my ankles in broad daylight


----------



## Copepod (Jul 18, 2016)

Great news. Belts are great inventions


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2016)

Pete has some fat jeans and some thin ones, much like the contents of my own wardrobe LOL

We both much prefer the thin items, and it's great Jeffrey - now, you already have your decorating/gardening/motor mechanic outfits!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2016)

Excellent Jeffrey! Well done!  I'm in a similar position, with 5 inches lost off my waist since January


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jul 19, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Jeffrey! Well done!  I'm in a similar position, with 5 inches lost off my waist since January


Well done to you to, it's a great feeling, and a massive confidence boost.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks to you all, and yes I'm going to use my old 36" jeans for decorating and tinkering on the car


----------



## trophywench (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> Thanks to you all, and yes I'm going to use my old 36" jeans for decorating and tinkering on the car



.... and then of course - since they will have emulsion and oil, brake fluid etc stains - even were you to gain weight again - you'd have to buy new again - and it's FAR too expensive to have to keep replacing your wardrobe - so that's summat else to keep you firmly on the straight and narrow!

Absolute win/win situation now !  Brilliant !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2016)

You are "Deff" allowed to feel good with yourself !


----------

